

Tell HN: Comment counts on list pages are broken - aw3c2


======
dang
I probably broke it earlier this evening. Sorry—will try to fix but it may not
happen before tomorrow.

Edit: Yep, we cache comment counts and I broke them by moving a line of code
to run after the cache refresh when it needs to happen before. It should be
fixed now, but if there are still problems, let us know here and we'll look at
it tomorrow.

